# Sweetening Question



## kat50496 (May 3, 2012)

Finally getting around to back sweetening my first batch of pee. Made strictly according to Lon's recipe to this point. I plan on starting the sweetening by adding a few cans of concentrate, and tasting after each can and then adding additional sugar if necessary.

Since I've never backsweetened any wine before, I have a few questions:

1. Does this approach to final backsweetening and flavoring even sound right. I expect to start with about 3 cans of concentrate, taste and then add additional concentrate or sugar as necessary to desired flavor and sweetness.

2. How much sugar at a time to add? One cup and then taste or more?

3. Finally, if I get it to where I want it, and then leave it alone for a few weeks before bottling, will the flavors change? In other words, is there a chance that if I get the sweetness right, is there a possibility that it will be over sweet after a few weeks in the carboy?

Sorry for all of the questions, just want to make sure. thanks in advance


----------



## closetwine (May 3, 2012)

1. sounds fine, but taste often.
2. Yep a little at a time.
3. under sweeten by a hair. and record the SG afterwards for future reference... you can always add a pinch into the bottle when you drink it, but you can't get it back out.
HTH


----------

